# MY 2005 Home Haunt Video



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

*Hi 
I am new here....
Thought I would share my 2005 Home Haunt video.




Hosted on Youtube.*


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

That was great wow!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I get this message: 
The video you have requested is not available.

If you have recently uploaded this video, you may need to wait a few minutes for the video to process.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

WOW WOW WOW!
That is excellent!

I can't believe you're brand new to the site.
Welcome!
You'll fit in right away haha.
I can't wait to see more of your stuff and maybe some in-depth looks at your haunt, how-to's, props and anything else you make and video tape haha.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I have tears in my eyes I'm laughing so hard! There is nothing like catching people on film when you scare the pants off them. Those expressions are priceless.
On your stone facade; Is that foam? I see you have the hanging flame pots. I need to mount 2 of these on a foam facade (wood frame). How did you secure these?
I love the giant reaper.
First class and a lot of fun!


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

First class all the way! My wife really loves the air shot at the end. I'm glad you guys keep setting the bar higher and higher. It means that my work will never, EVER be done.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

*THANKS ALL,
If the video didn't work for you please try again (That free hosting for you)
Questions about the wall may be resolved by this in-the-making video.
>>>CLICK ME<<<<*


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

OMG! LOL! That is really good....


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

OMG Thats A Hoot. Great Job!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I saw that on your site...Terrific scare action! It's amazing the reaction a TCT can give!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I just checked out the stuff on your webpage too, you've got a lot of great stuff going on!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Huge fan here. Got to your site by way of the spider. Building my own, mind you. 


Again, great work. Excellent.


----------



## moya55 (Oct 27, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## stretchnuts (Oct 17, 2006)

awesome set-up but the little one were to scared!! but i sure loved it great job


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Absolutely awesome. The ToTs near you certainly do get a treat with their tricks.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words.
Last year TOTs liked the Haunt so much, most of them forgot to get their candy.
This year I will only have a couple of video cameras. I hope I capture some good stuff.
Last year I ran 5 video cameras! That was a lot of editing!!!


----------

